# Trial and Retribution



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Help

Realised I have somehow missed a week!

Who killed the Russian girl?  Was it the boyfriend because he found out what she was doing?

Jane
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you watch last nights though??

I think it was he other doctor and his wife was having an affair with the deceased!!

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh I give up!! I'm so cross coz I love this program. I missed the first one 3 weeks ago and just haven't been able to sort it since. I thought it was like a group of two parters?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am put them on seriess link on Sky plus to prevent missing them


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

It is a group of two parters, I missed last week which was the second part of the first story.  Last night was the first part of the next two part story.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi
  last week it was the boyfriend of the girl that got killed who said he'd been away and only just come home ready to propose to her and the girls sister  margaret was the leader of the prostituation.

                          mariexx


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Marie

Thanks for that, I had my suspicions about him!

Jane
xx


----------

